# how many babies?



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

She is due in a week, who wants to make bets on how many she will have?


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I have no idea but she's cute. She looks just like my Pygmy! Just for fun, though, I say two.


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you! I took her to work with me yesterday (i work at a vets) and ultrasounded her. I found one heart beat but she started getting un happy so i stopped. I hope she doesn't have one big kid because she's a ff but if she has more then one i have to sell all but one so Im kind of torn. Lol also, i didn't mean to bread her, her friend passed away about eight months ago so i got her a 4 month old buck as a friend, we planned on castrating him a week after we got him but he got her before we were able to. Im kind of scared she's not going to be a good mom because she can get very mean to other goats even before she was pregnant. I got her three different friends and had to give them away because she was so mean to them but she finally decided she liked this one. Lol

this is her friend ( the father ).


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Do you know alot about pygmys, i was told both of mine are full pygmy but i have a feeling the male isn't full. He has red hair on his butt and white frosting down his back. Is that okay coloring for a pygmy? They are about the same size though.

His funny butt and white line.








There size.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

They are so adorable! I am no Pygmy expert, ours was an adoptee that we took from a family that was allowing the neighbor's Fedex packages to be her staple diet. She has turned into quite the sweetheart and is wonderful with our small children. I havr had to save her life twice so far, she's our 'adventurous' doe. (insert eyeroll here lol) The male you posted looks like he *may* be mixed with something else, his legs look longer to me. Mind you, I am far from an expert but that's just my opinion. Since Pygmies are smaller, maybe she will have only one kid, I have heard stories about kids being too large when they breed with other types of goats so we make a serious effort not to allow our Boer buck to 'hang out' with our Pygmy. I can't wait to see what she gives you!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I was going to guess one


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I forgot to add, his butt looks just like our Alpine's butt. Lol


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow, i hate stupid people! But Im glad she has a great home now, my guys are both very friendly but never really get in trouble too much. The most that has happened is my female gets fussy and chases my boy away. Are you talking about the goat in your profile picture because if so she does look just like mine! How old is yours? And i think my boy is mixed too, he looks so much different then my girl, i got him from a girl in 4-h that needed to get rid of the boys for cheep. She told me he was 100% pygmy but i doubted it because all she had was pygmy and alpine does and alpine bucks, didn't see any pygmy bucks. It really doesn't matter because Im not showing, only want pets. But if i have to sell any babies i didn't want to sell as pygmys if they art full. 

I also think it might be one or two really small ones, no more then that! Im hoping for one so if she rejects it it will be easher for me to take one then two.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes that's my Pygmy- Clarabelle. She is around 4 years old, not too sure since we adopted her from the Derp Family who had no clue about anything. She's my lil monster. I love her to pieces. I really think your buck may be part Alpine. The hind quarters look identical to my Alpine's, especially the extra tufts of hair that hang off the legs. Either way, those babies will be adorable, and hopefully your doe will kid with no issues.


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Mine is three i call her baby goat but now Im calling her mamma goat. Lol my boys name is billy bob baby goat. and me too, he has it year round. It runs down his back and on his legs. And thank you i really hope she has no problems too and that she wants the baby(s)!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok now I am pretty sure he is part Alpine. Mine has a 'mohawk' down her back, made of the same long hair that hangs off her legs. I lol'ed at Billy Bob, my hubby is named Billy and I call him Farmer Billy Bob. Haha


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Yea i love it, i need suggestion for baby names! And yea, the more i think about it the more Im sure he is but that's alright, they are both small breed so Im not worried. Ill just have to say the babies are 1/4 alpine. Hopefully i will only have one so i won't have to deal with selling any, they are soon cute i don't think i could do that!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

We have four goats- a Boer buck & doe, an Alpine doe and the Pygmy doe. I think our Alpine doe and Boer doe are part pygmy. They are small for their breed but larger than a Pygmy. I have NO idea what we will name the kids next month, and I am sure we will have at least three or four, the Alpine and Boer does are looking VERY pregnant. It's so exciting!


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

I only have my pygmy doe and my pygmy/alpine weather. She's due in a week if she goes full term. Good luck with your babies, i hope all are adorable and health! Praying for many does!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you, good luck to you and Baby Mama!


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you!  you should post pictures when your birth!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I definitely will.


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Okay, i will too!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Can't wait! I have goat baby fever sooo bad over here! Haha


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Me too, i keep looking up videos and reading everyones kidding stories! I only have a week if she goes full term but it feels like six months!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Aww I do too. I was just outside brushing the girls and spending time with them, and was able to feel babies moving on both of them. My husband thought something was wrong when I yelped with excitement. Lol


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Awh! I was sick all last week so i just sat out in the stall with a blanket and my babies because i miss calculated her due date and thought she was over due so i got worried and did an ultrasound, i just worried too much!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

It is SO COOL that you have access to ultrasound machines! I am totally jealous.


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Yea, Im lucky enough to work at a vets, even though its a small animal vet all the doctors have farm animals so they are a huge help and have castrated four goats for me!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Lucky duck!!! I'm not looking forward to castrating. We have decided we will keep every baby born this year, so I better get the nerve up to do it just in case my dream of an all doeling year doesn't come true.


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Yea, we did it as if they were dogs, we didn't banned then and i let mine keep there horns too. I don't have any need to remove them.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I am torn on how to castrate. All seems so cruel to me.  I won't dehorn either, I love their horns.


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Me too, it makes them sooo cute and i think its worth it though so the don't inbreed and because deformed. But hey, just think positive, your going to have all healthy does and won't have to castrate anyone!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

That's right!! Allllllll pink!!!!


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Will you have sweaters for them or no? Im thinking about getting some to have on hand because its pretty chilly for a little baby!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes definitely! I am going to make some.


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow, how do you do that? And out of what?


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I have seen where people make them out of thick winter socks. Lol I am not sure how I am doing it yet, need to research a little first.


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

I think i might try it! Sounds fun and will keep my mine off of waiting for babies. Lol


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

That's EXACTLY why I want to do it. I am nesting and I am not the pregnant one! Lol


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Lol, i know! I just don't know how big or small to make them?


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm not sure either. I will let you know as soon as I figure it out! Do you have an email address so I can email you directly?


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Okay, and yes its [email protected] and you also have to email me pictures when your girls make beautiful baby girls!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Definitely! Keep in touch and let me know how your girl is doing! My name is Lisa by the way.


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

I will since mine will be kidding before yours ill be sure to email you plenty of picture so you can get your baby fix! And Im kirsten!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Where are you located? Just in case I ever want to buy a Pygmy from you.


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Im in Maryland, about 30-45mins from the Pennsylvania line.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Holy hell!! I am in Calvert County!!


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Im in Carroll county!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

How funny! Are you watching the Ravens game?  my husband says he would like to bring our Pygmy up to have a date with your buck. Lol


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

I am not And i don't have a buck anymore, i castrated his sadly, i would of loved to keep breeding but i got him with the intention of a companion for my doe who was morning the lose of her sister. Plus i don't have enough land at my house to support more then three goats. Me and my mom rent a barn with lots of land but its not goat proof and there are resident pitbulls with a strong small animal pray drive or id try to make a carrier out of it!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Ah ok. I hear pits love some Pygmy meat. I had some friends whose pits got out one day and tore up the neighbors' Pygmies.


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

That's so sad! And Yea i don't want that to happen to my guys! But in the future id love to get some land and raise goats!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

If you ever do, you know where to come get some goats!


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh, i will take you up on that offer some day!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Very cool. We're going to raise Pygmies, Boers, Alpines, and Toggenburgs.


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Never herd of toggenbergs but very cool! Are you just selling babies or doing milk and meat?


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Milk, soaps, and eventually meat. If I can wver bring myself to not get attached to these gorgeous animals. Lol


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

I've herd that soap is really fun and you can make so many different sents with it! Sounds like fun! Other then the meat. /:


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah.... I am not sure i'll ever be able to do meat. These goats I have now are pets, and I love animals too much to see them any other way. :/


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Thats how all my animals are, i have a tenancy to bring home alot of un wanted animals with me that are sent to the vets to be put down because the people lost interest and want a puppy or kitten. Or they were starved as a baby and i took them away from the people. People just down right disgust me sometimes!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I am the same way. Cannot stand to see animals suffer or go unloved. Last Christmas I jumped out and saved a kitten stuck in the median on a busy road. My husband just sat shaking his head watching me for a half hour while I rescued it. Lol


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Well Im glad The there are still some good people out there!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I try. Lol


----------

